# w/in 150 miles of St Louis Mo, sell farm products ebay style



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

https://www.farmplicity.com/

I have nothing to do with this website. I came across it in a foodie magazine here in the STL. 

I have two acres I am trying to decide what to do with, goats, sheep, chickens for sure, giant veggie garden, green house, orchard, nuts or fruit, combination of, either way when I have extra I am going to sell it on here. It's genius.

They take %5, charge the restaurant 3.5%. People in St Louis get to eat locally grown food made by really good chef's who care about their sources within 150 miles of St Louis.

Now I just got to get a plan together. have a nice day.


----------

